

How Tilt Is Building the Fastest Growing Crowdfunding Platform - movielala
http://stackshare.io/tilt/how-tilt-is-building-the-fastest-growing-crowdfunding-platform

======
lnanek2
It would be nice if they lead off with how they differ from the big names
everyone knows like IndieGoGo (founded 2008) and KickStarter (2009). The
company seems like a boring and irrelevant clone (2012), then they go into
things like their tech stack when they aren't even relevant. As a clone, I
think they really need to lead off with why a third party should care about
them.

~~~
jjb123
Co-founder here! Tilt differentiates from just about every other crowdfunding
platform by focusing on smaller, bite-size objectives - typically among groups
and communities that know each other (so instead of a $50,000 documentary,
it's a $1,500 birthday for a friend or a $500 block party). Think of it like
the twitter of crowdfunding built for a mobile experience.

We've also released developer and enterprise tools powered by our api like
Tilt/Open, which is the most popular enterprise crowdfunding tool in the world
(currently powering some really cool projects like Navdy, Lily Drone Camera,
June Smart Oven, etc)

~~~
mlinksva
Don't rally and gofundme also (I didn't realize this was Tilt's focus, see
comment above) focus on small objectives?

------
jawns
> Fastest Growing Crowdfunding Platform

Obligatory xkcd reference: [https://xkcd.com/1102/](https://xkcd.com/1102/)

